# Remember the passed-on forum dogs once a year?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Would it be a good idea to honor the dogs that have past in one year by lighting a candle for them on a certain day and make this a yearly occurrence? Could the forum post a reminder so owners whose dogs departed could post an eulogy? To me, these magnificent dogs deserve it.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's a very good idea, but we don't have the tools to put it in place unfortunately.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Or we can pick a date that's easy to remember. Suggestion?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@Fodder or @David Winners might be able to come up with something.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Maybe we could have a thread where people share a funny or nice story about their dogs that passed? I haven't experienced it yet since Fern is my first dog. But I'm sure people think of them randomly, even as the years go by. Like a scrapbook except its for everyone at any time.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

a quick google turned up August 26 is International Dog day in the US as well as the rest of the world. However,

"A consistent runner up in the American Kennel Club’s annual poll of the most popular breeds, the German Shepherd Dog holds the title of top dog in the heart of anyone who has ever been fortunate enough to have one in their life. In fact, the breed is so beloved among admirers that they even have their very own pet holiday– *German Shepherd Day*, which is celebrated each year on May 10th!









*How Did German Shepherd Day Begin?*

International German Shepherd Day has been celebrated on May 10 every year since 2001. It was created by the official The German Shepherd Day Facebook page, founded to honor the late GSD Peter George de Corba (German Shepherd Day)


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/search/top?q=german%20shepherd%20day



I went to see what it was all about and there is a nice pic of one at the top but the video second to it is really cute. Where do I find one of those sprinklers!?!?!?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Amazon - where else? https://www.amazon.com/Scuddles-Dri...ocphy=9033566&hvtargid=pla-596013267513&psc=1


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

May 10th German Shepherd day sounds like a great day for us to burn a candle for the ones who have passed that previous year. You just put that day in your phone's calendar and think of the angelic GSDs. In a yearly post, people can share their story if they want, no matter how long ago it was.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

dogma13 said:


> @Fodder or @David Winners might be able to come up with something.


decide the date, description and details, create the thread, we can make it a sticky in the loving memory section and keep it locked until the day… with a buffer the day before and after.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@wolfy dog you and your cohorts put your heads together and come up with something.Use this thread to brainstorm or trade ideas privately if you guys prefer. All suggestions and input are welcome from all members - it's your thread.



Fodder said:


> decide the date, description and details, create the thread, we can make it a sticky in the loving memory section and keep it locked until the day… with a buffer the day before and after


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

so glad this is coming up. it seems we had many farewells this year so far. GSD day, what a great time to reflect back. That's what these odd "holiday" are for.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If people would like to dedicate May 10 to our four legged angels, I could post a reminder in a new thread a week before. So members, let me know if you think this is a good idea. I assume everyone will dedicate this day in their own individual way.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I think it's a good idea. Might also be a nice day to throw birthday parties for those who's age is unknown. 
Aside, we lived in a house where a woman had lived who was known around the neighborhood for celebrating her birthday every day. She did not know when she was born and didn't want to miss her birthday.

But, yes, a special day to remember Jake, Lucky, Ellie and Buck would be very nice. They were all special each in their own way.


----------



## RedactedSource (Jan 14, 2022)

In my home country we celebrate All Saints’ Day on November 1st, which is also the day we remember those who are no longer with is. The tradition stems from a Christian holiday, but everyone participates in it, regardless whether they are religious or not. It’s a National holiday and everyone visits their loved ones’ graves. It’s to remember those who passed, light candles… very peaceful experience… So the people who die are never forgotten. I don’t live there anymore, but on November 1st I still light a candle at home, to remember my grandparents. This year it will be my first time also lighting a candle for my Chi who just passed on New Year’s Eve.
This is a picture of what every cemetery looks like:


----------

